# RED DEVIL UPDATE PICS



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

I have now had I my RED DEVIL since September 17th and I can't believe the changes he has gone through so far. I welcome all comments and critisism Thanks for looking...

Sept 17th/07 - First Day


















Oct 28th/07 - 1 Month


















Dec 30th/07 - 3 Months


























March 17th/08 - 6 Months


























June 12th/08 - 9 Months


























And his only buddy in the 220 GAL


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't know if I could do a 220 gallon tank for one fish lol. But he does look like a great fish and great wet pet


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I didnt like the look of him when he was young but he ages nicely....well until he turned grey and grew whiskers


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Wow, he got big fast! Nice hump, and nice looking fish.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Good lookin devil. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet!!! He has grown a lot. Nice job he looks very well cared for. Lucky dog 220g all to himself. Love that hump


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

he is so cute! i LOVE red devils but i dont have the space for the size tank he would need... but they are neat fish


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice progress...those pics are great! 8) 
Nice fish---both of them, actually. Matter of fact, I really like that catfish too...what kind of cat is it? They must get along fairly well, eh? opcorn:

BV


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

ya they get along very well...the albino cat only comes out at night usually...he has a piece of drift wood he sits under all day


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good looking Red devil.


----------



## spuggychinch (Jun 16, 2008)

He is SOOOOOO_O-gorgeous!!! What kind of cat is the albino?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, great looking fish! I really like the color of his eyes. :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to ask... any plans to get him a lady friend? That size tank would be more than enough to have a pair in. Just a thought though. Once agian great job with the RD.


----------



## gnuisance (Oct 10, 2007)

in its later photos it looks more midas then RD to me. Great job taking the time lapse photos, that is so cool to watch the fish grow like that. And good for you for giving that beautiful fish all that room to play. I have about an 8" RD in a 90 gal by himself and he loves all the space.


----------

